# Stabilized Spalted Pecan with a little bit of Whitetail



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well its been awhile since anyone has ordered this design.. 
Stabilized spalted pecan, Antler liprest, double solder inlays, THO style Stainless Band and stuffed with brown hedge insert with a Whitetail antler exhaust. Single reed.. Honestly I blowed up two barrels and Good ole Tobin "Copeland Custom Duck Calls" saved me with a spare piece of this pecan he had in the shop.. Thanks Tobin, I think the customer will be happy..


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great,as usual


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I assure you, Customer WILL be happy! Looks great!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

beautiful, Mate...


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Ka ching!!!

Solder insert??? Cool!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!! As always you are all to kind!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Thanks guys!! As always you are all to kind!!


Don't be too sure, Mate.... If you turn out something crappy looking, we will be sure to point that out to you.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Don't be too sure, Mate.... If you turn out something crappy looking, we will be sure to point that out to you.....:rotfl::rotfl:


Too funny!! I hope that you would mate!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great and it the customer does not like it call me.


----------

